# Time Variable über visualisierung anzeigen



## alb (3 April 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine absolute Anfängerfrage:
Wie kann ich eine Variable vom Typ TIME über die Visualisierung ausgeben?  bei Integer würde man %i ins textfeld schreiben. Was nimmt man da für TIME? habe in der doku nichts gefunden. Bisher habe ich mir mit TIME_TO_STRING und %s geholfen. Aber dass kann es doch eigentlich nicht sein. Wie macht man dass richtig?


lg Alb


----------



## DaHauer (3 April 2012)

Hallo,

Such mal in der Codesys Hilfe nach "Textausgabe" oder "Visualisierungselemente konfigurieren" da findet sich dann eine Tabelle wie Daten in einer Visualisierung dargestellt werden.

TIME Variablen werden in Codesys auch implizit umgewandelt, also ist auch keine explizite Umwandlung in string notwendig,-->  %s in Text eingeben und in Textausgabe deine time variable.

cheers


----------



## alb (3 April 2012)

Danke,
dass mit der implizieten umwandlung und %s war der gesuchte Tip. TIME selbst steht nämlich nicht in der Tabelle


----------

